# Bundesliga 18-20 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 14, 2009)

18 Dec 18:30 Schalke v Mainz 1.44 4.00 6.50   
19 Dec 13:30 Bayer Leverkusen v Borussia M'gladbach 1.36 4.20 8.00   
19 Dec 13:30 Bayern Munich v Hertha Berlin 1.20 5.75 12.00  
19 Dec 13:30 Borussia Dortmund v SC Freiburg 1.44 4.00 6.50  
19 Dec 13:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v Wolfsburg 3.25 3.25 2.10   
19 Dec 13:30 Hannover 96 v Bochum 1.83 3.30 4.00   
19 Dec 16:30 VfB Stuttgart v TSG Hoffenheim 2.25 3.20 3.00  
20 Dec 13:30 Hamburg v Werder Bremen 2.50 3.20 2.62   
20 Dec 15:30 Cologne v Nurnberg 2.10 3.25 3.25


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 18, 2009)

Bayer Leverkusen v Borussia M'gladbach 

Bayer Leverkusen doesn't know what it is to lose this season in the Bundesliga 1. They have 8 wins and 8 draws. At Bayer arena they have 5 wins and 2 draws with 16 scored and 2 received goals, which is quite amazing. 
The guests are 11th and have 6 wins, 3 draws and 7 losses. In the last round in a goal fiesta Borussia won over Hannover 98 5:3. All of the last 5 away matches of Borussia were over 2.5 goals. 
Bayer scores a lot so this could probably go in over 3.5 but my bet is over 2.5 goals.


----------



## wavefunction (Dec 18, 2009)

19 Dec 13:30 Borussia Dortmund v SC Freiburg *1.44* 4.00 6.50 

20 Dec 15:30 Cologne v Nurnberg *2.10* 3.25 3.25

What do you guys think about these two? I think they have good chance of winning!


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 18, 2009)

wavefunction said:
			
		

> 19 Dec 13:30 Borussia Dortmund v SC Freiburg *1.44* 4.00 6.50
> 
> 20 Dec 15:30 Cologne v Nurnberg *2.10* 3.25 3.25
> 
> What do you guys think about these two? I think they have good chance of winning!



Yes, the odds suggest good chance of winning


----------



## wavefunction (Dec 18, 2009)

well, I didn't mean by odds, let's just say I think Dortmund Frieburg is WAAY SAFER to play than Lazio or Villareal


----------

